# Dahon Curl... (Inspired by Brompton)



## bikegang (24 Feb 2016)

....


----------



## PaulM (24 Feb 2016)

That's a long time coming,

http://dahon.com/news-story/dahon-introduces-its-smallest-fold-to-date/


----------



## StuAff (24 Feb 2016)

You might want to edit the thread title, the Curve was a completely different Dahon model.


----------



## boggy_no1 (26 Feb 2016)

If she come with bike then I want one


----------



## jefmcg (26 Feb 2016)

PaulM said:


> That's a long time coming,
> 
> http://dahon.com/news-story/dahon-introduces-its-smallest-fold-to-date/


Um, that's 7 years coming

http://www.bikeforums.net/folding-bikes/520082-dahon-curl-nice-looking.html


----------



## bikegang (27 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Um, that's 7 years coming
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/folding-bikes/520082-dahon-curl-nice-looking.html


This time seems real, "mass production in Spring 2016" and with this Poster (albeit wrong spelling).

Anyway, shall witness it next week Taipei Cycle Show.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Feb 2016)

It may indeed be real. It's not an impossible bike, I can't imagine how it could take that long.

But .... it's quite amusing to do a search from Curl on bike forums :






View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge4XZEbmfNM&feature=youtu.be&t=3m39s
(starts at 3m39s)


----------



## bikegang (9 Mar 2016)

Some photos from the show









Test ride



__ bikegang
__ 9 Mar 2016



















Dahon Curl 2016



__ bikegang
__ 9 Mar 2016


















Dahon Curl 2016



__ bikegang
__ 9 Mar 2016


















Dahon Curl 2016



__ bikegang
__ 9 Mar 2016


















Dahon Curl 2016



__ bikegang
__ 9 Mar 2016


















Dahon Curl 2016



__ bikegang
__ 9 Mar 2016


















Dahon Curl 2016



__ bikegang
__ 9 Mar 2016


















Dahon Curl 2016



__ bikegang
__ 9 Mar 2016


















Dahon Curl 2016



__ bikegang
__ 9 Mar 2016


















Dahon Curl 2016



__ bikegang
__ 9 Mar 2016


















Dahon Curl 2016



__ bikegang
__ 9 Mar 2016


----------



## annedonnelly (9 Mar 2016)

The pictures don't show up for me...


----------



## bikegang (9 Mar 2016)

annedonnelly said:


> The pictures don't show up for me...


Updated to media album locally, should able to see it now.


----------

